# MLV cheap ebay



## c_nitty (May 17, 2010)

ACOUSTIC SOUND PROOFING BARRIER WHITE REINFORCED(135SF) - eBay (item 110638564356 end time Jan-27-11 17:19:03 PST) http://cgi.ebay.com/MASS-LOADED-VIN...540?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5197749774


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

nice deal, too bad the guy wants almost the price of the MLV for freight shipping lol (quoted me over $100 in shipping alone)

would be awesome if you lived close though


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Maybe we need a section where we can post about bad deals


----------



## colek42 (Jan 24, 2011)

trojan fan said:


> Maybe we need a section where we can post about bad deals


I'm just a few miles away . It is from a place that manufactures it.


----------



## c_nitty (May 17, 2010)

colek42 said:


> I'm just a few miles away . It is from a place that manufactures it.


Did you get any?


----------



## colek42 (Jan 24, 2011)

c_nitty said:


> Did you get any?


Not yet, it is about an hour away and I have to head up that way on Tuesday.

their website is dub dub dub dot kennedyvinyl dot com he has some stuff 1Lb/ft^2 with 1/4" of open cell foam attached for $60 a roll. Looks like the exact same as the old luxury liner. I'll be able to do everything below the windows for $120


----------



## colek42 (Jan 24, 2011)

this 30 post thing is starting to make me angry!


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

I have an idea.... let you know how it works out


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Thinking about ordering some... asked for quote.

let you guys know if i get some as it would be for the floor in cab.


----------

